# Haveing a hard time



## mikeodt (Mar 7, 2011)

I am a husband that works all kinds of hours to bring money home to spend on wife and kids.
I always help with the cleaning of the house all chores.
I am always there for my wife to help her when ever she needs.
I allowed her 82 yr old dad come and live with us in a small house
My wife always gets complements on how good of a husband she has.
I gave her a horse to play and train to have fun with
I always let her have money to take courses for her to learn or for her hobbies
I do not have hobbies because all the money I make pays for the house expense and for the wife and kids
The only thing I ask of my wife is that she takes control in the bedroom and bring excitment once in a while I do not expext every night but atlest once a week
In my opinion she takes my needs with no intrest she will try after I get mad at her for not trying
After a week she will go back to no intrest
She claims that she tries but she never has anything ready
she never suprise me 
to me she makes it a big deal that she is going to do what i want but she does everything half ass and is never ready. She will often wait till 10 pm meanwhile she plays games on the computer than when she see it is 10 pm she will go and throw on some sexy clothes by that time it is allmost 11pm knowing I have to get up at 6am than wounders why I get mad
When I get ready for sex I make sure everything is ready candles bath music what ever is needed to make it a relax evening I start early 
We have been fighting for off and on for months it is driveing me crazy.
All I want is for her to show she cares for me
I need to know if I am an idiot. Am I wrong to think my wife should make me happy?


----------



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

Find the 180 plan, do it. You will be happy again.


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

> We have been fighting for off and on for months it is driveing me crazy


 She is going to be less interested because of that. Especially if you are fighting about sex. Its probably the biggest turn off. It turns sex into a negative not a positive. She will avoid it.

Fix the fighting first.


----------

